# Craftsman LT 2000 - transmission seems engaged even while in N



## Eurekan (Apr 16, 2013)

Model no. 247.288860. Less than two years old. 

Lately, when I move the shift lever to Neutral and release the parking brake, the rear wheels stay locked up, as though it is in gear. I have rocked it back and forth a bit to get them to free up on a couple of occasions, but I don't want to continue doing so if that's bad for the transmission.

Also, if I need to stop and move a branch out of the way while mowing, the engine now shuts down as soon as I get off the seat, even though I always make sure the blades are disengaged, the shift lever is set to Neutral, and the parking brake is engaged. Perhaps the transmission still thinks it is in Forward?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Eurekan.. Sounds like the shifter needs adjusting, or the clutch/ brake if you have the manual it will step you through the adjustment process.


----------



## Eurekan (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the response, wjjones. Unfortunately my operator's manual says only "contact the nearest Sears service center" if you need the parking brake adjusted, and nothing at all about the shifter. Last time I took the deck off, I noticed that there's a rod running from the brake pedal back to the transmission, with a connecting spring. The spring doesn't look stretched to me, but depressing the pedal generates very little movement, and it just feels loose (like when the clutch on my old '69 Bug needed tightening). I'll look for some adjustment mechanism back there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would adjust that brake/ clutch rod per the book instructions I bet that might just fix your problem. My LT1000 I used to own had a section in the manual for adjusting the brake rod.


----------

